# New CSUSA Kits



## Live2Dive (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone seen the new Apprentice kits from CSUSA?  They are called Chicago and Manhattan, and come in 2 different configurations in each.  I just got the email and they look pretty good.  I am totally down with picking up 3 or 4 of each of the 4 styles.  If we could get 10 like minded individuals on here, we could do a group buy, maybe?

Thoughts?  If there is interest, I could run the group buy, but I have not done one before.  How tough could it be?  :biggrin:


----------



## Live2Dive (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is the link, if that is OK to post here.  

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/New_Apprentice_Pen_Kits?Partnerid=e247


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 2, 2011)

Chicago is short and the cap is black by default. Not too sure I like that.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 2, 2011)

They look cool, but in my experience with the "apprentice" kits, the quality just isn't there...


----------



## Mike D (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I like the looks of the Manhattan click and roller ball. Maybe someone has finally come up with a quality click mechanism. I'll probably buy a few of these kits. The Chicago doesn't have a balanced look to it, just doesn't look good to me.


----------



## Mike D (Dec 2, 2011)

glycerine said:


> They look cool, but in my experience with the "apprentice" kits, the quality just isn't there...



I agree I would like to see this design show up in their Artisan line but for a roll out of a new pen maybe they're looking to see if they catch on.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 2, 2011)

I've tried a lot of the Apprentice kits from CSUSA. First, a lot of the non-apprentice kits are great! But the low end kits don't have the finish/plating quality of the higher kits. The parts seem to machined at a lower quality standard or lower tolerence to dimentions. Just my .29 worth form what I've seen over 6-7 years.


----------



## Sam@CSUSA (Dec 2, 2011)

Just a quick side note on these new Apprentice kits.  We are actually getting these from a different supplier than our other line of Apprentice kits.  We have compared the quality of these with both the Artisan kits and the other Apprentice kits and have found these to be much closer to the quality of Artisan line.  They do however still come out of China.  Since we have already established the Artisan line as kits coming from Taiwan and Apprentice as kits from China, we have decided to keep in line with this and call these new kits Apprentice.  As always though, please know that we want to ensure our customers are happy with the products we provide.  So please contact us with any comments or concerns regarding any kit so we can get you taken care of!

SAm@CSUSA


----------



## Turned Around (Dec 2, 2011)

i'm sold, just placed my order for the new ones.


----------



## Live2Dive (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, I'm gonna order my own today.  Maybe a group buy for these later...


----------



## Sam@CSUSA (Dec 2, 2011)

I have been corrected on my earlier post.  The new Apprentice Chicago and Manhattan pens are not from China. They are actually from Taiwan.  Since they are not the same supplier as the Artisan kits we have decided to call them Apprentice.  Please let me know if there are any questions.


----------



## tim self (Dec 2, 2011)

I hate to admit it but I like the look of the chicago.  (only cause it adds another pen to inventory).


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 2, 2011)

I like Manhattan (and the Manhattan pen kits), but am not feeling those Chicago kits.


----------



## Parson (Dec 2, 2011)

Sam@CSUSA said:


> So please contact us with any comments or concerns regarding any kit so we can get you taken care of!



Sam, can that black cap be knocked apart so I can fab up a cap for it, or recycle the clip for a custom cap?


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 2, 2011)

Parson said:


> Sam@CSUSA said:
> 
> 
> > So please contact us with any comments or concerns regarding any kit so we can get you taken care of!
> ...


 

I would be very interested in this answer as well.


----------



## renowb (Dec 2, 2011)

Same here. The Manhattan I likee!



sbell111 said:


> I like Manhattan (and the Manhattan pen kits), but am not feeling those Chicago kits.


----------



## Mapster (Dec 2, 2011)

That Manhattan is pretty sweet! I tell you what, introduce some rhodium and titanium platings and I think those would hit it out of the park! High quality platings plus that design equals a winner.


----------



## Sam@CSUSA (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry, I was already gone for the week before I got the question.  The cap on the Chicago style pens is actually threaded on but there isn't a standard threaded bushing that the cap threads into.  I managed to get one apart after some persuasion and it was somewhat cumbersome to put back together in my opinion.  It seems to be a quality build but not likely to be the easiest mod for custom parts.  I hope this helps and please let me know if there are any further questions.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 5, 2011)

I have to say, that a few of the apprentice kits I've tried don't compare to the Artisan line, But if Sam says they are approaching Artisan line quality, then they should be decent kits, I do rather like the Manhattan, and I think I'll order a few, kind of silly since our last show of the year is this Friday and Saturday, but there's always next year. Plus we actually get some walk in sales.


----------



## TerryBlanchard (Dec 5, 2011)

I admit I have not read all the posts complete but my concern is they use the mini cross and the mini roller ball refills if I review the directions correctly.  I know the roller ball is mini since it says the replacement is a mini when you order from order page, not sure where to purchase they at the local office supply store.  I do like the look but that is my only concern with the kits.


----------



## ragz (Dec 17, 2011)

I finished a Manhattan in lapis truestone and it was gone before i could get a picture of it. I must say though that I like this kit. The components are solid, the click mechanism is smooth and the plating looks great and well covered. The kit reminds me of the CEO kit but is bigger bodied than the CEO/broker. I think it will hold up much better as well.


----------



## fastgast (Dec 24, 2011)

*Nice , Easy Kits*

Just got done doing 10 Mahattan for family and must say I think it's a very good buy. Turned 2 Chicago's sold one and gave away the other, positive reaction, its small enough to make a good ladies pen. I think a big thumbs up!


----------



## soligen (Dec 24, 2011)

My biggest concern on the click pen is the way the clip attaches.  Can those of you who have done a few comment on this? Does it seem like it will hold up?


----------



## le_skieur (Feb 7, 2012)

Fist I have to say that I’m a fan of CSUSA pen kits. I am selling them with confident since 4 years. I tried the Chicago and the Manhattan rollerball and they are very nice. I only have an issue with the Manhattan, the little nut that maintain the cap is unscrewed and I could not find a small enough nut driver to secure it. I am just afraid selling it to a customer. Usually with these kinds of kits, I fill my large customers’ needs with it. Is anyone can tell me if that happens too and what the solution was?


----------

